# Using airsoft 20gr bbs



## Sling31 (7 mo ago)

Has any one try Airsoft 20gram seamless BBs..Thanks


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

If you mean 0.20g 6mm.... no.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

They are not my favorite ammo, but I have shot them - especially inside in the winter.
I find the .20 to shoot much better than the .12, not quite as reliable as .43. I have to really dial back on the band power to keep them in the catch box. 
Straight cuts of 1/4 to 7mm flats in .5 to .65 thickness with length about 1/3 to 1/4 your draw length should get you started.


----------



## Sling31 (7 mo ago)

About 10 years ago I use to shoot airsoft, I'm just got in Slingshot (10.00) and all I shoot is targets. about 40 feet what would be a good BB, not over price.. thanks for Reading


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I shoot them now and then but not really for "shooting". I put them over the chronograph to get as close as I can for a retraction rate on latex. I like to estimate the max possible speed for a particular type of latex this way. And since the AS pellets lighter than a typical pouch, this is the best method I could come up with for getting an estimate of "dry fire" speed for bands.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

In my opinion they are too light in weight .They require such light string like latex cuts to shoot straight . Now you're practicing with a much lighter set up than usual which is unproductive to practice . If you want a safer softer ammo option for indoor use go with .68 caliber rubber paintball ammo available on Amazon . It's close in size to 5/8 marbles and can be shot with typical target band sets so you're not straying too far from the normal setup . Worked for me .


----------



## Blowhard79 (Jan 13, 2021)

I shoot the heavy biodegradable ones sometime.


----------

